
Parse vs. Heroku vs. AWS vs. GCP, what is your preference? - heckerolds
I heard some folks start with Parse&#x2F;Heroku, then move to AWS later, is this popular? What is the reason for the migration?
======
verdverm
GCloud all the way, for the better DX, performance, GKE. Service names are
understandable too!

Moving from Heroku to a IaaS is usually about cost and needing to go to the
lower levels of infrastructure

~~~
heckerolds
thanks for your suggestion. Haha I like how you point out service names are
understandable.

What about AWS? I heard of AirBnb and Lyft these big companies are using AWS,
is it good for startups? when should one use AWS?

~~~
verdverm
It depends on the technical skills around, and the nature of your app / biz,
as well ass your approach to the build-measure-learn loop. Personally I always
start with GKE because I have the experience and tooling around already.

If you aren't good / familiar with infrastructure / devops, then stick with
something like Heroku, Firebase, Low Code. If you are just trying to do early
validation, then you probably don't need to code at all.

